# Coyotes and Supressors



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have watched way to many YouTube vids on Coyote hunting to mention. I have noticed that the serious Yodel Dog guys shoot supressors. Has anyone gone down that road and can you share the advantages and if there are any disadvantages?


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

2:22 said:


> I have watched way to many YouTube vids on Coyote hunting to mention. I have noticed that the serious Yodel Dog guys shoot supressors. Has anyone gone down that road and can you share the advantages and if there are any disadvantages?


I am not an avid enough of a yote hunter so take my thoughts for what it's worth. I have one suppressor. It sets on my 6.5CM...And no I don't wear a flat brim, have a man bun, or live in my parents basement! I do shoot an occasional yote when I am out scouting deer, or just out in the sticks.. Besides the beauty of not needing ear protection, I have noticed on some that the suppressor certainly impacted the yote's behavior since I missed... I hate to admit that! But then got it on a second shot. On others, they took off running like crazy at the sound of the shot. Even with it suppressed. 

I would love more suppressors.. They are expensive and a pain to get though. Which is why I am still at just the one.


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

I've coyote hunted both suppressed and unsuppressed, its got advantages and disadvantages. Some advantages are, less shot report so your stands could be closer together, hunting over dogs its easier on there ears and yes sometimes the coyotes won't know where the shot came from so distinctly as unsuppressed helping in another shot or if killed possibility of a double could be higher. 
Disadvantages is it makes your barrel alot longer and less ability to swing around on coyotes that show up where unexpected, point of impact change if you decide to take it off you'll have to rezero your rifle. And longer to get in and out if the truck, they don't make handy truck guns. That all being said I do all my hunting suppressed now. If you've bought it and waited so long for your can and spent all that money on it ya might as well use it I think.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanx 2 point, Yes I have it purchased and have been waiting for 2 months so far. I am excited about the use of it and I have known that it changes the point of impact but feel that the good outweighs the bad.


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

How long is the wait. I got mine 6 years ago and it was 9 months wait


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

They told me that it was guaranteed at less than 9 weeks but was actually happening closer to 3 weeks. That made me extremely happy but that has not been the case.


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

Still beats 9 months!! I do love them i just sent mine in to get recoated they should be back at day now... ive got probably 6000+ rounds through then without a issue


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

New online process makes the wait only 90 days. I’d rather buy another rifle than get a suppressor even though I already got a threaded barrel 🤓 I shopped around and what other said it make a extremely long barrel. If you got a 20 inch barrel then the suppressor is ideal. Coyote hunting then it’s 7mm-08 unsuppresed but when coyote trapping it’s 22LR at point blank 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

You don’t need a suppressor to hunt coyotes more effectively, but you’ll definitely enjoy it! Personally, I much prefer hunting/shooting suppressed. Sure, there are a few hoops to jump through in order to obtain a suppressor, but it’s really not that bad. You don’t need a super short barrel either- if hunting coyotes, you’ll probably be in more open country anyway and you’ll be fine with your 24” barrel + suppressor.

I bought my first suppressor 2 years ago- now I’m waiting on my 3rd and 4th to be approved.


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

I have a dead air sandman ti on a 24" proof carbon barrel chambered in 6mm223 and its a coyote/rockchuck hammer! Plus super cheap to shoot and load for, xterminator powder 87gr vmax @ 2870fps


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I couldn't bear to put a great big ugly Midas Muffler on the end of one of my fine rifles, BUT, take it from an old hunter/shooter that's deef in one ear and can't hear much outta the other, and you're shooting one of those already butt ugly black guns, a suppressor makes a lot of sense if you're shooting a lot.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Here’s the video of a coyote I shot during the rifle deer hunt in Wyoming last season. We must have ranged behind him as my first shot was just over his back. Kept the same correction and follow up was right on (600 yards). I think the suppressor allowed for a follow up as the coyote couldn’t quite figure where the report had come from.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

waspocrew said:


> Here’s the video of a coyote I shot during the rifle deer hunt in Wyoming last season. We must have ranged behind him as my first shot was just over his back. Kept the same correction and follow up was right on (600 yards). I think the suppressor allowed for a follow up as the coyote couldn’t quite figure where the report had come from.


Cool video. Great shot! I agree that your suppressor is a reason you got the second shot.


----------

